# cd-audio na MP3

## Black_hole

Sorry za pytanie  :Rolling Eyes:  I'm newbie n this topic.

Jak mam zgrać piosenki z CD do plików MP3  :Question:  Jeszcze nigdy tego nie robiłem  :Confused: 

----------

## milu

narzędzi jest sporo - i chyba był co najmniej 1 wymieniony w wątku o zamiennikach

z graficznych: gripa polecam

----------

## qermit

a z textowych polecam cdda2wav+paranoia+lame.

----------

## amenus

Ja polecam konsolowy programik abcde + lame. Chyba prostrzego zgrywania płyty audio do mp3 nie ma - program wszystko prawie robi sam. Tzn. trzeba troche pogrzebać w pliku konfiguracyjnym żeby program zgrywał CD-audio na mp3 - to może być jedyny problem dla początkującego usera.

----------

## qermit

A empiria jest najlepszą z metod poznawczych

----------

## tomcio

O to ja wykorzystam wątek.  :Very Happy: 

A jak przekonwertować MP3 na CDAudio, tak rzeby suchac na wiezy nie obslugujacej MP3?

----------

## keman

 *tomcio wrote:*   

> O to ja wykorzystam wątek. 
> 
> A jak przekonwertować MP3 na CDAudio, tak rzeby suchac na wiezy nie obslugujacej MP3?

 

Po prostu, przekonwetować do *.wav, np. Gripem, czy innym programem.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## totencham

 *tomcio wrote:*   

> O to ja wykorzystam wątek. 
> 
> A jak przekonwertować MP3 na CDAudio, tak rzeby suchac na wiezy nie obslugujacej MP3?

 

Jeżeli używasz k3b, to wystarczy na początku wybrać "New Audio cd Project" i drag'n'dropować pliki.

----------

## yemu

jezeli uzywasz kde to wpisz w konquerorze audiocd:/

potem mozesz po prostu przeciagnac pliki z "podkatalogu" MP3 czy OGG tam gdzie chcesz je miec, KDE przekonwertuje je w locie.

opcje do konwersji sa w centrum sterowania KDE

yemu

----------

## tomcio

Dzięki!

no, no linux się rozwija, juz się bałem, ze będę mieł z tym sporo zabawy, a tu prosze mamy automat w k3b! wypas  :Wink: 

----------

## totencham

 *yemu wrote:*   

> jezeli uzywasz kde to wpisz w konquerorze audiocd:/
> 
> potem mozesz po prostu przeciagnac pliki z "podkatalogu" MP3 czy OGG tam gdzie chcesz je miec, KDE przekonwertuje je w locie.
> 
> opcje do konwersji sa w centrum sterowania KDE
> ...

 

Do tego potrzebny jest HAL i na przykład kioslaves. Jak już się to ma, to takie na przykład rippowanie płyt, czy upload danych do pendrive'a/mp3playera jest bajecznie proste  :Smile: 

----------

## Black_hole

Grip jest w porządku  :Very Happy:  Ma wszystko, czego mi na razie potrzeba  :Smile: 

----------

## skiera

Ja używam asunder, prosty i jednocześnie ma co potrzeba, konwertuje do wav, mp3, ogg i FLAC, pobiera nazwy przez cddb.

----------

## yemu

 *totencham wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *yemu wrote:*   jezeli uzywasz kde to wpisz w konquerorze audiocd:/
> 
> potem mozesz po prostu przeciagnac pliki z "podkatalogu" MP3 czy OGG tam gdzie chcesz je miec, KDE przekonwertuje je w locie.
> ...

 

nie do konca prawda. kioslaves jak najbardziej (w koncu audiocd to jest wlasnie kioslacve  :Smile: , HAL natomiast do dzialania tego kioslave nie jest wcale potrzebny - zgrywam korzystajac z cdaudio od paru lat a HAL zainstalowalem sobie tydzien temu  :Wink:  zgadzam sie natomiast, ze obsluga wymiennych nosnikow z HAL'em, udev i dodatkowo ivman to poprostu bajeczka - moze troche zbytnio sie podniecam ale jak to zainstalowalem to poczulem, ze moje komp wreszcie wszedl w 21 wiek a wszystkie glupie problemy typu: nie chce sie montowac pendrive, plyta zablokowala sie w napedzie itp odeszly w przeszlosc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## keman

A ja chciałbym coś, co przekonweryje mi juz pliczki np. mp3 czy mpc, do *.aac...

Jeśłi jest coś takiego (wyłączając GRIPA), co nie opiera się na KDE, ani Gnome, będe szcześliwy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## yemu

 *keman wrote:*   

> A ja chciałbym coś, co przekonweryje mi juz pliczki np. mp3 czy mpc, do *.aac...
> 
> Jeśłi jest coś takiego (wyłączając GRIPA), co nie opiera się na KDE, ani Gnome, będe szcześliwy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi

 

sprobuj perl audio converter

----------

## keman

 *yemu wrote:*   

>  *keman wrote:*   A ja chciałbym coś, co przekonweryje mi juz pliczki np. mp3 czy mpc, do *.aac...
> 
> Jeśłi jest coś takiego (wyłączając GRIPA), co nie opiera się na KDE, ani Gnome, będe szcześliwy 
> 
> Pozdrawiam, waluigi 
> ...

 

A jest ebuild, tego programu  :Question: 

I mam jeszcze pytanie: przebołałem jakoś, i skompilowałem gripa z 24 zależnosciami, jednak niewiem, jak poddać konwersji pliki mp3 - wydaje mi się, że moge tylko ripować z cd, z wavów do mp3, ale juz pliki które mam na dysku, nie moge konwertować :/

Nie wiem jak to rozgryźć...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## occulkot

Ja bym ze swojej strony plecal cdmp3

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/cdmp3-0.5.0  0 kB
```

Dziala z konsoli ale  jest bardzo przystepny - i co najwazniejsze - szybik - kompresuje duzo szybciej od narzedzia dostepnego  razem z kde - a dziala na tym samym ripperze - lame

----------

## crs

To ja się też wtrącę i zapytam czy da się bezstratnie (i czy w ogóle) zmienić .mpc na mp3?

----------

## keman

 *crs wrote:*   

> To ja się też wtrącę i zapytam czy da się bezstratnie (i czy w ogóle) zmienić .mpc na mp3?

 

Ja też chce to wiedzieć  :Exclamation: 

Mam pare demek jeden mało popularnej kapeli, w mpc, a iPod nie czyta tego formatu...

Wiec, chciałbym to przekonwertować do mp3....

Pytanie, tylko czym...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

Tutaj jest "propaganda" formatu mpc (Musepack):

http://blog.art.pl/mp3hq/mpc2.htm

----------

## crs

Generalnie nic się o mpc nie dowiedziałem. Ogólnikowo, nierzetelnie i mało. Jednak zapomniałem już o enkodowaniu tego do mp3. amaroK pięknie odgrywa mpc, a jakość jest faktycznie o niebo lepsza. Czy ktoś wie może w takim razie jak zmienić kAudioCreator by kodował do mpc?  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Na tamtej stronie jest link do strony projektu  :Confused:  Wiem, że tekstu było troche dużo ale...  :Razz:  pozatym poszukaj w portage musepack  :Wink: .

----------

## crs

Hmm. amaroK jest fajny. Odtwarza mpc bez zainstalowanego libmusepack.  :Wink: 

Zainstaluje zaraz musepack-tools i spróbuję rippnąć jakąś płytkę.  :Wink: 

Macie może jakieś mpc?  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Ja tam korzystam z XMMS - BMP mi jakoś nie lerzy. Do tej pory nie zetknełem się z żadnym plikiem w tym formacie ale jak już kolega mnie poprosił o znalezienie info o tym to i ja przyokazji doinstalowałem. Naprawdę mpc ma lepszą jakość jak mp3? Jak byście mogli dać info porównujące mp3 i mpc o tej samej wielkości to jak z jakością?

----------

## keman

Ja też mam jeden album w mpc, i strasnzie mnie to denerwuje, bowiem mój iPod niewidzi tego formatu :/

Strasznie chciałbym to przekonwertować do aac bądź mp3...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

W musepack-utils masz encoder i decoder. Mozesz najpierw do wav, a potem do mp3.  :Smile:  Ale trochu stracisz na jakości na pewno.

----------

## n0rbi666

crs - lekka strata na pewno bedzie, ale nie taka sama jak np mp3 192kb/s na 128kb/s ...

a ja doszedlem, czym mozna zrippowac plyte cdaduio do mp3 - KAudioCreator, tylko trza dodac linijke do MPC : 

```
mppenc --standard --tag 'Title=%{title}' --tag 'Artist=%{artist}' --tag 'Album=%{albumtitle}' --tag 'Year=%{year}' --tag 'Track=%{number}' %f %o
```

moze komus sie przyda, albo ktos zobaczy jakis blad  :Smile: 

----------

## crs

O, dziękuję bardzo. Wklikam, zrippuję płytkę i zobaczę. Napiszę co i jak  :Smile: 

Tylko się tak zastanawiam czy jest sens zapuszczać się w tego musepacka? Format wygląda dość ciekawie, ale jak wszystko co mało popularne może być dość niepewne. Jakie macie zdanie o tym?

----------

## keman

 *crs wrote:*   

> O, dziękuję bardzo. Wklikam, zrippuję płytkę i zobaczę. Napiszę co i jak 
> 
> Tylko się tak zastanawiam czy jest sens zapuszczać się w tego musepacka? Format wygląda dość ciekawie, ale jak wszystko co mało popularne może być dość niepewne. Jakie macie zdanie o tym?

 

Ja jednak wole nie, iPod nie czyta tego formatu, co w moim przypadku jest straszną stratą...

Ja wole jednak mieć wszystko w *.aac bądź *.mp3...

A szkoda, bo mpc było naprawde ciekawe  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

Szczerze mówiąc, nie rozumiem czym się ludzie podniecają w tym MPC. Odtwarzaczy tego formatu nie będzie (naruszenie patentów), Ogg Vorbis oferuje co najmniej równie dobrą jakość a odtwarzacze Ogg Vorbis istnieją i są nawet do kupienia w Polsce.

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja bede sie pchal w mpc - a dlaczego :

- na dysku zajmuja podobnie miejsca, a sa o wiele wyzszej jakosci

- jak bede chcial wrzucic muzyke do mojej SL45i - to i tak bede musial muzyke przekonwertowac na mp3 128kb/s (przy wyzszych niestety telefon sie tnie) - i tutaj lepiej jest przekonwertowac z mpc na mp3, niz z mp3 na mp3

zawsze troche wiecej zachodu, ale i tak wiekszosc muzyki slucham na komputerze  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - na dysku zajmuja podobnie miejsca, a sa o wiele wyzszej jakosci
> 
> 

 

Niż co? MP3? Zgoda. Ogg Vorbis / AAC / DTS ? Tutaj można ostro polemizować...  :Cool: 

----------

## n0rbi666

argasek - mowilem o mp3, bo mp3 jest w tej chwili najbardziej popularnym kodekiem

a co do ogg-ow, aac i dts nie wypowiadam sie, nie mialem jeszcze stycznosci - ale poszukam, poczytam, i sie wypowiem  :Wink: 

----------

